# Spider web ?????????/



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a porter-cable and a palm held buffer,can someone tell me which product I should use to remove the spider web's in my paint.Car look's good during the day,but at night it look's like s**t.I tried Meguiar's Gold Class and then did some research and tried Mother's Glaze/Seal on top of it,removed some of the spider webbing but I can still see it.What am I doing wrong?:willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I use Mequires Deep Crystal step 1 paint cleaner and/or Mequires Scratch-x.


----------

